# Best melbourne screen printer



## Rory_ (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys I'm located in melbourne and am currently not having the best relationship with my screen printer. The qaulity they have produced is unreal but their turnaround time has left alot to be desired. Wondering who everyone uses and wot their turnaround usually is?

Its taken roughly 1.5-2 months to get out 1000 shirts of about 20 different designs from the printer


----------



## Teve17 (Sep 25, 2007)

Probaly not going to get much better that a month turn around for that size i wouldn't think.


----------

